# Origin of Muay Thai



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

what is the history of Muay Thai?  How did it evolve into what it is today?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 19, 2003)

Try these sites.
http://www.usmta.com/
http://www.ko-kickboxing.com/features/History/mthistory.htm
http://www.wmtc.nu/MTinfo.html
http://www.thaiboxing.com/history.php?SID

Hope these help


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm no expert on this subject and don't know the answer but I do know that many Cambodian's feel that their art, Muay Boran, is where Muay Thai came from. I live in Thailand and I've been to Cambodia many, many times. I've watched a few fights and the difference between Muay Thai and Muay Boran is that Muay Thai is more refined, not so wild and Muay Boran uses more elbows.


----------



## Old Tiger (Dec 23, 2003)

of course the Burmese will tell you that Bando Boxing is the origin of Thai Boxing. Where did I put that time machine.....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2003)

I've split this thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2003)

I've heard it referred to as "Khmer boxing" for Cambodia, and also for Laos. I know they argue back-and-forth about who developed it first, Cambodians or Thais.


----------

